

Japanese startup could be worth $200M – here’s why the founder won’t sell - mathattack
http://www.techinasia.com/japanese-big-data-startup-worth-200m-heres-founder-selling/

======
iamtew
This reminds me of when I used to work at Q-go[0] here in Amsterdam. We were
doing very similar things, NLP search engines to improve user interaction in
various applications, mainly websites and customer support systems.

During my time there we did pretty much only latin script languages, as for
some reason we kept having troubles with unicode.

Would be nice to see how Preferred Infrastructure analyses their input, but I
couldn't find any specs on their website really. On the other hand, I can't
find any public information on how Q-go did that either. I guess these things
are a bit of trade secrets..

[0]. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q-go](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q-go)

